# Egg Share with mild PCOS?



## EmsyW (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi there, 

I was wondering if you could tell me how likely it is that I would still be considered for egg share, as I have mild PCOS?  Not sure if it affects whethere people would want my eggs or not?

Thanks
Em
xxx


----------

